

RDP's usage of a hardcoded private key [2005] [pdf] - yuhong
http://www.oxid.it/downloads/rdp-gbu.pdf

======
yuhong
This has been long fixed with Windows Server 2003 SP1 and later supporting TLS
authentication, BTW.

